# Used to RCI



## WinniWoman (Jul 15, 2013)

I no longer subscribe to RCI, but I am so used to the way things work with them via the "weeks" program. Now, with DAE, I have put in my first request for next spring in the Northeast (Vermont) and nothing- not one resort- comes up when I search. When can I expect to see some exchanges for like May or June next year?


----------



## ttt (Jul 15, 2013)

DAE does not get the volume of deposits that RCI gets. You might be disappointed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2013)

ttt said:


> DAE does not get the volume of deposits that RCI gets. You might be disappointed.


 
Well, I figured as such. I am not a "Gold" member, but I did put in a request. I did not bank my week, because if they don't have anything suitable, I am ok with just going to my home resort. I just wanted to exchange a November week for a May or June week anywhere in Vermont (and possibly New Hampshire) in 2014. My husband and I have to put in our vacation requests at work by February 2014, so hopefully something will come up before then.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 17, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> ... with DAE, I have put in my first request for next spring in the Northeast (Vermont) and nothing- not one resort- comes up when I search. When can I expect to see some exchanges for like May or June next year?





mpumilia said:


> ... I did not bank my week, because if they don't have anything suitable, I am ok with just going to my home resort. I just wanted to exchange a November week for a May or June week anywhere in Vermont (and possibly New Hampshire) in 2014. My husband and I have to put in our vacation requests at work by February 2014, so hopefully something will come up before then.



You can expect to see more units when people get their MF bills and pay them.  They will then deposit the weeks they don't want.

As mentioned by ttt, there is nowhere near the volume on DAE as the big two.

Many people are reluctant to deposit first but I'm not one of them.  You will get 3 years to use your exchange once you deposit and I always find something I like in those 3 years.

I like to deposit first in case there is a problem with my resort giving the OK to DAE that my fees are paid.  I like to have the deposits in place so when I see something I like or when a request comes through, the trade is immediate.

If everyone waited to find an exchange first there would never be any inventory to trade and the system would not work.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks. I just might end up renting something and keeping my Nov. week. This way I know what I am doing and getting. Have some time .....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 21, 2013)

*Fingers X'd*

I became a Gold member in hopes it would enhance my chances of getting a UK week in May 2015.  I've put in an ongoing request as well.  I periodically check DAE's availability for that time and location and notice there are already 'sold' weeks.  My fear is that somehow my request will be overlooked as I'm not sure it's computerized to automatically match.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 22, 2013)

*Requesting vs. browsing*

Hello, 

thank you all for your inquiries. I think I can answer some of the recent questions. 

While we offer a great selection of worldwide destinations, and have some good availability, you may not see all of our true inventory acquisition potential when searching on our site. 

We have a rather robust request engine. This is the technology we use to match incoming inventory to requests for weeks that are not currently available on our site. When a member places a request for a location or date that we do not currently have available, our request team gets involved. Our request team is constantly working to source weeks from other members, trading partners, and resorts directly to satisfy these requests. 

When a new piece of inventory is entered into our system, it flows through a request filter that catches all inventory that is a possible match for any outstanding request before that inventory ever gets displayed on the web site. So many vistors to our site simply do not see all the inventory we are able to get without making a request. 

We call requesters as soon as a match is available to them in the order they requested (gold members get priority status in the request queue). The requestor then has 24 hours to call us and either accept the week that is offered to fill their request or let it go. If that week is let go by the requester THEN it is released to the web site UNLESS there is another requestor in line for the same week. In that case, the second requester gets a call and we wait another 24 hours. 

So don't be afraid to put in a request if you don't find what you are looking for right off the bat.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ask DAE said:


> Hello,
> 
> thank you all for your inquiries. I think I can answer some of the recent questions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that explanation. This is my first time using DAE.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 12, 2013)

Every time we have put in a request with DAE, they have filled it, sometimes right away.

However, we were not asking for prorioty high demand weeks either although our latest search match was at high season.

Whereas my RCI ongoing searches have been a joke, and I actually found exactly what I had a search on for (which I had had to pay for in advance for also!) as I purused the RCI site.  I did post that experience on TUG and many others said they had had the same experience.

We only use RCI now very limitedly because we are able to get a few TPU's at less than $5 each and sometimes about $3 each.

We use the smaller exchange companies almost exclusively.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 12, 2013)

i put in a request with DAE, and they did not fill it, so I booked with RCI.  however, some time after I booked, i noticed the week I requested listed on DAE as available, and i was never contacted. so I really don't understand their system.


----------

